# The ultimate machine



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

It's truly the ultimate machine....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, I love it - a smart ass machine


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hhhahahhahaahah!! Love it!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow that is the ultimate machine. Love it!!!!!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

there is a prop in there somewhere - love it


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Have a hinged lid on the candy bowl with a bar at the back that will trip the switch when the lid is opened and let the machine push the switch/bar and lid back closed. Should frustrate at least a few tots. You could even replace the little bar with a hand to close the lid again.


----------

